

Ask HN: Can I buy insurance for my Smart phone other than the phone carriers? - youngdev

Just curious if I can buy insurance for my smart phone and other electronics not from the carriers but some 3rd party company?
======
blakdawg
I believe www.squaretrade.com is now doing this, though I have never used them
and have no comment about the value/utility of the service.

------
skulquake
I think the largest 3rd party insurance provider of mobile devices is Asurion.

